
Adrian Frutiger: 1928-2015 - citizenk
http://graffica.info/adrian-frutiger-fallece/
======
citizenk
If you can read German, here's a local (Swiss) necrology about Frutiger:
[http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachrichten/panorama/panorama-...](http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachrichten/panorama/panorama-
sda/Schweizer-Typograf-Adrian-Frutiger-ist-tot;art46441,594159)

